# my budgie's strange behaviour



## lettucce (May 22, 2016)

I bought a female budgie a month ago. she is very energetic and loud.i read that the tail must not move up and down.she does this all the time and i thought it's not something strange.but it's the second day that she sits doing nothing,more like resting or sleeping with eyes open.sometimes she shouts-singing but in the same position.i am worried a lot. i think i will visit the vet.but i would aprecciate your opinion.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

All budgies have a slight tail bob when resting. I think it's a great idea to go to a vet with your new bird to establish that she is healthy and ease any concerns.
Some birds are lower energy than others but as you have concerns an avian vet visit is for the best, imo. Good luck.


----------



## lettucce (May 22, 2016)

thank you very much :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, as has been suggested if you have any concerns regarding your birds health a vet visit is the way to go. However if you could post a short video for us to view we could also let you know if your budgie is displaying a tail bob or a simple balance bob. :blue throat:


----------



## lettucce (May 22, 2016)

i can't post a video i have. it says invalid....

http://www.easybytez.com/8n1g2k52fkas

i tried this....i think it opens.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Unfortunately, your video still did not upload properly. 

However, I agree with Therm and Pretty boy that budgies tend to have a slight tail bob while resting, or also when they're chirping quietly to themselves. If this is all it is, there is nothing to worry about, whereas a more pronounced bob accompanied by a wheeze in breathing or lethargy should be looked at right away. 

If you're unsure, I do agree completely that the best course of action is to take your little on to a qualified avian vet so they can help you to figure out the problem. :thumbsup: 

In the meantime, be sure to read through the budgie articles and "stickies" (posts stuck to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best budgie care and practices! 

If you have any questions afterwards, please do ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around and we'd love to meet your little budgie when you get a chance! hoto: 

Cheers! :yo:


----------



## lettucce (May 22, 2016)

So..we visited the doctor. he told me that my budgie is too skinny,i touched the bone too. i told him about the breathing and told me its from anxiety. he gave me some antistress drops for ten days and he told me to feed her with egg, sticks with honey and apple. i am still worried because she doesn't it anything..only her seeds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The video link you put in your post does not work.

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/268874-how-embed-youtube-videos-post.html

Did you see a regular vet or an Avian Vet?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Put some spray millet in the cage for your budgie along with a good quality seed mix.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

You can also purchase some flax seed to add to her seed mix as it is a bit higher in fat content.

Do you give her egg food? If not, I would suggest you start offering her some once a week. You can mix the mashed up egg with cooked quinoa (rinse the quinoa VERY well before cooking it), flax seed and even some finely chopped vegetables.

You can also put a water dish with electrolye solution in her cage for her to drink. (Keep her regular water dish there as well).
The electrolyte should help stimulate her appetite.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

I would suggest you start using ACV in her water:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html*


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

You can trying offering the egg food and apple first thing in the morning, when she is the most hungry.
Don't offer seed at this time in the morning though. Offer the seed later on in the day. She is more likely to try something new this way. 
Or you could also sprinkle just a little seed on top of the egg food, if you are worried she would go completely hungry and eat nothing.


----------



## lettucce (May 22, 2016)

I found the doctor from a forum for birds in my country.I searched for him on the internet and they reccomend him for birds too.I hanged millet from the cage, i dont know if she ate but tommorrow i will check better.i will try to give her just apple and in case she wont eat i will return the seeds....thanks for all the answers.


----------

